# Tivo Widget



## CZBrat (Dec 26, 2002)

I just found this new widget. Will try it out tonite and report back. Here is the link with details.

http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/showcase/details.php?wid=281

Good luck


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Is this tool only for the MAK platform, or can it be used with the yahoo widget engine?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

OzTivo works great for hacked Tivo's that are running TivoWeb or TivoWebPlus (MAK not needed) and it works with Yahoo's Widget Engine under both Windows and OSX. http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/oztivo

After you install the OzTivo, right click the Widget preferences, type in your Tivo's IP address and if you have more than one Tivo on your network, you can name your Tivo.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

The changes to TWP that allow the new widget to work are only in CVS at the moment (not bundled).

Except for the initial load, periodic updates should be MUCH easier on the tivo now, as they only request data for changed items.

p.s. Don't ask me why I did this... I haven't figured that out yet.

p.p.s. Due to attachment size limitations, I can't post it here, so you'll have to get it from the TWP 2.1 thread on the "other" forum
Here's a munged link... remove the X:
http://www.dealdaXtabase.com/forum/showpost.php?p=302457&postcount=884


----------

